# Need some advice for selling my Tivo HD



## JekyllMd (Nov 11, 2006)

Im in the process of dropping ComCast (can't stand them anymore) and going satellite and want to sell my Tivo HD that is now 7 months old. When I take pictures of the information screen what should I block out of that picture to protect myself and why? Also would this unit be worth 200.00 if I have the box and manual etc, no lifetime service on this.

Im just trying to recoup some of the money spent on something I bought 7 months ago.

Thanks for the help


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I doubt you will get close to $200 for a TiVo HD. Blockbuster has been selling them new for $99 and TiVo sells the XL model for $229 new direct.


----------



## JekyllMd (Nov 11, 2006)

thanks for the information innocentfreak, I guess I'll just give this unit away and chulk it up to a experience learned.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

JekyllMd said:


> thanks for the information innocentfreak, I guess I'll just give this unit away and chulk it up to a experience learned.


You might be able to recoup some money, but I would just check ebay and see what completed sales go for. You might also try listing it on craiglist to save on fees.


----------



## nick1817 (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm doing the exact same thing. I was poking around here to see if its worth even listing


----------

